# '67 Bandmaster fuse



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

The fuse just blew in my 67 Bandmaster but i'm not sure which one to re-order. Anyone know the right fuse and where I can get it in Canada?


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks like the 67 would be the A763 circuit:
http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/fender/bandmaster_ab763_schem.pdf

So, it looks like this one has a 2 amp fuse.

I'd just get a couple from your local gas station. Slo Blo. Bring your old one so you get the right size.

You might want to look into why the fuse blew. It's usually an indication of something wrong...


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

They are pretty common. Take it out and read the band on the fuse. It will give you the rating in Volts and amps. Usually 250V 2A and there will be some letters that indicate the diameter ( commonly 1/4") . Then go to the source or any electronics store and buy a couple.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

bcmatt said:


> Looks like the 67 would be the A763 circuit:
> http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/fender/bandmaster_ab763_schem.pdf
> 
> So, it looks like this one has a 2 amp fuse.
> ...


It was bumped accidentally and when I tried to put it back, it must have blown


----------

